# Lecteur CD/DVD non reconnu suite chgt Disque



## pickwick (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,
je viens de changer le disque dur de mon cube et depuis le lecteur de CD/DVD du vube n'est plus reconnu, les deux bus ATA et ATA4 sont occupés par le disque dur
comment puis.je retrouver l'usage du Lecteur CD/DVD ?


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2005)

regarde le réglage maitre/eslave du DD, le lecteur cd et le DD sont sur le même bus  si ton disque dur est en maitre passe le esclave et si il est en esclave fait l'inverse


----------



## pickwick (3 Juillet 2005)

j'ai fini par trouver LA bonne position des cavaliers.... ouf...


----------

